# 2008 Nissan 350Z Grand Tourismo Tires and Rims



## Ryanc0765 (Dec 10, 2007)

Pickup in San Diego.... $1000

Phenomenally cheap for these tires and rims.. Check for yourself..
We decided to get new tires and rims right after we bought the car and really do not have any use for them obviously. They have less then a hundred miles on them!

Specs Tires: 245/40WR18 (front) and 265/35WR19 (rear) Bridgestone Potenza RE050A 
high-performance tires ((Grand Tourismo))
Specs Rims: 18" x 9.0" (front) and 19" x 10.0" (rear) super-lightweight 5-spoke 
forged alloy wheels by RAYS®
Call (760)207-7737

or email me [email protected]


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

pics would be good.


----------

